
Ask HN: How do you use Windows 10 Virtual Desktops? - yarinr
Would love to hear about people&#x27;s setups and learn some new tricks to enhance my own workflow!
======
nickjj
I use a free tool called Dexpot. It's basically Windows 10 virtual desktops on
steroids but also works with older versions of Windows too.

I did a whole write up about it here: [https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/see-how-
virtual-desktops-let-...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/see-how-virtual-
desktops-let-you-get-more-done-in-less-time)

You may also be interested in some of my development environment related blog
posts which covers things like WSL and more:
[https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/tag/dev-
environment](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/tag/dev-environment)

~~~
yarinr
Thanks for sharing! I'm really into that sort of things, will definitely check
out your blog.

------
collinswilson
Download latest Long Path Tool 5.1.6 free and remove long path files in two
clicks.

